# The Braves Tomahawk Chant



## Irwin (Oct 31, 2021)

Does anyone know the origins of the Braves tomahawk chant. The Eagles Witchy Woman uses the same melody in the opening instrumental and at another point in the song. I don't think they made it up, though. Here's the Eagles version:


----------



## Irwin (Oct 31, 2021)

Turns out, it was based on the theme song from an old cartoon — _The Adventures of Pow Wow the Indian Boy_ — from the 1950s.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't care


----------



## MrPants (Nov 2, 2021)

All political correctness aside, I just can't imagine the Atlanta team playing at home without the a good portion of the crowd not doing the tomahawk chop.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 2, 2021)

All I care about is the expression on Melania Trump's face during the chant.  Sorry.

https://www.newsweek.com/melania-tr...d-series-baseball-three-million-video-1644292


----------

